# DoorDash Drivers Have to Be Cops Now?



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> ...When a bartender cuts off a customer who has had too much to drink, it’s generally to prevent them from drinking and driving. When people order alcohol through delivery apps, it’s usually to the comfort of their own home so they don’t have to get behind the wheel. Asking delivery drivers to make assumptions about a customer they’ll have a 10-second interaction with feels like DoorDash passing the potential blame onto its drivers—workers who, once they decide not to complete a transaction, will most likely get stiffed out of a tip, too.
> 
> Although the new system may deter some minors from attempting to snag alcohol via the app, the new measures are a detriment to the people on every side of the interaction. If there’s a solution to be found, this isn’t the one.





https://thetakeout.com/doordash-new-rules-to-prevent-underage-alcohol-sales-1849327407


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The solution is to stop putting alchohol into the apps to order.

I can see getting an order out by the unversity for a liquour order and carding them on delivery and having drunky drunkenstein picking a fight and having to shoot someone's darling little angel just because they are way bigger than me and punching me when I'm gimping around on a prosthetic.

I can ALSO see getting in trouble for serving minors without checking IDs. There's regular stings at bars and it wouldn't suprise me if teh set up at an apartment complex near the university to try the same thing.


Damned if you give them the drinks without an ID and damned if you don't.

And I am willing to bet basically anythign that kids are using these apps to order booze. I don't think that's at all out of the question.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NC has already done a videotaped sting that they use for the training video. Alcohol deliveries still seem to be fairly rare, I'm waiting to see if they are worth it before passing judgement.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's regular stings at bars and it wouldn't suprise me if teh set up at an apartment complex near the university to try the same thing.


A local sheriff nearby loves engaging his department in alcohol stings using federal grants & underage kids serving court-ordered community service as decoys. One of the underage decoys is a chubby boy with a receded hairline; looks like he’s in his 40s. Lot of servers & sellers got busted during his “purchases.” Hefty fine out here if you’re popped.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Are they gonna give us free breathalyzers now?

I spent my entire soon to be 55 years avoiding being someone’s mom. No thanks.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I worked for big national liquor store we got paid $10 for every sale refusal due to no id/expired/invalid/fake /groups/clearly drunk. I usually made an extra $50 a month just on that alone. Every transaction under 40 paid 10 cents extra. The company had no issue with refusing a sale it's not worth the fines, risk of license revoked also the employee goes to jail and is fined in my state. That's why I won't take alcohol orders on the apps.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> A local sheriff nearby loves engaging his department in alcohol stings using federal grants & underage kids serving court-ordered community service as decoys. One of the underage decoys is a chubby boy with a receded hairline; looks like he’s in his 40s. Lot of servers & sellers got busted during his “purchases.” Hefty fine out here if you’re popped.


Liquor store/ bar sting? Or Doordash?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Liquor store/ bar sting? Or Doordash?


Stores & Bars.
But Doordash is next, because all the cops have to do now is relax and wait for you to arrive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

my experience with underage stings is they will totally try to entrap you. They will beg and plead for the alchohol right up until your threatening to call the cops on them and they disappear.

they also have no problems lying about their age.

A few years ago some cabbies were buying booze for the college kids for money. I say few years but this was pre Uber so it’s probobly 8-10 years ago.

One driver knew he was being setup and asked the kid what kind of beer he wanted “any kind is fine”

he went in the store and came out and handed the kid a 6 pack and 29 seconds later he was In cuffs and laughing his ass off.

they had him in the back of a cruiser and were reading him his rights before anyone bothered to check what he bought the kid.

Odouls.. yep he bought non alcoholic beer for the kid. The deal was he bought the beer and could keep the change the $20… he ended up walking and after a call for s supervisor they even let him keep the money.

Other drivers got nailed for petty theft for taking the money and leaving but this genius had been buying kids odouls whenever he had been asked to buy beer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh lordy, my smileys are all messed up. That’s what happens when your near vision sucks. Took me FOREVER to get the giggly reaction thingy. Sorry for any false alerts if you got them.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Aren't some of Door Dashers better (paid or educated) than the street cops already?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> Aren't some of Door Dashers better (paid or educated) than the street cops already?


_Some_ street cops, sure. Also better educated than _some_ traders, analysts, accountants, you name it.

Plenty of smart people driving. Plenty of stupid ones, too. Prolly no doctors or lawyers, but lots of med/law students.

Don’t knock cops. Not on my watch.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Other drivers got nailed for petty theft for taking the money and leaving


That's pretty funny because that's not part of the code of petty theft.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> _Some_ street cops, sure. Also better educated than _some_ traders, analysts, accountants, you name it.
> 
> Plenty of smart people driving. Plenty of stupid ones, too. Prolly no doctors or lawyers, but lots of med/law students.
> 
> Don’t knock cops. Not on my watch.


Watching news on those Uber driver(s) get murdered or killed in violence attack, I felt Door Dasher is better than a cop already. Get oneself equipped with weapon of self-defense, and one can be called upon to be a good cop in the time of need.

Wondering when Door Dash will offer Secured Escort Delivery Service someday?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> That's pretty funny because that's not part of the code of petty theft.




Florida is an interesting case.

NORMALLY it would fall under _fraud_, However florida doesn't have "fraud" they have

Scheme to defraud 
_means a systematic, ongoing course of conduct with intent to defraud one or more persons, or with intent to obtain property from one or more persons by false or fraudulent pretenses, representations, or promises or willful misrepresentations of a future act._


If your not a systematic fraud then theft falls comes into play actually. The definition of the term "obtains or uses" is where one time lite fraud occurs.


_(1) A person commits theft if he or she knowingly *obtains or uses*, or endeavors to obtain or to use, the property of another with intent to, either temporarily or permanently: 


(3) “Obtains or uses” means any manner of:
(a) Taking or exercising control over property.
(b) Making any unauthorized use, disposition, or transfer of property.
(c) _*Obtaining property by fraud*_, willful misrepresentation of a future act, or false promise.
(d)1. Conduct previously known as stealing; _*larceny*_; purloining; abstracting; embezzlement; misapplication; misappropriation; conversion; _*or obtaining money or property by false pretenses*_, fraud, or deception; or
2. Other conduct similar in nature.
(4) “Property” means anything of value, and includes:
(a) Real property, including things growing on, affixed to, and found in land.
(b) Tangible or intangible personal property, including rights, privileges, interests, and claims._
*(c) Services.*
_(5) “Property of another” means property in which a person has an interest upon which anothe_


...

And then if you dig a little deeper into theft you discover services...

Meaning that not paying your cab fare is theft of services. In florida, in a legal sense _services_ are "property" that can be stolen.


However not paying your uber fare or uber cheats delivery by means of defrauding the company for refunds is a scheme to defraud if you do it in a systematic and ongoing fashion.


So florida is an interesting legal mess. 


There's also "hiring with intent to defraud" but that has not been proven to apply to hiring a taxi because that particular law was written in respect to _rental cars_.






Advisory Legal Opinion - App. of s.817.52(2), hiring vehicle w/ intent defraud


Florida Attorney General Legal Opinion



www.myfloridalegal.com





However there exists a legal opinion that technically under the law, not paying your taxi could be punishable as a third degree FELONY. Honestly the theft charges are a lot less extreme and the text of the rest of the law appears to apply to rental vehicles. Frankly I think it's a stretch and I think that petit theft is a much better "Fit" for the crime.

*Thus, when an individual engages the service of a taxi and fails to pay or offer to pay for the service after it has been provided, he or she could be charged with obtaining the vehicle with intent to defraud the owner or person lawfully in possession of the taxi pursuant to section 817.52(2), Florida Statutes. I would note, however, that in an instance where an individual may not have the money, but offers, to pay the cab fare, the requisite failure to offer to pay that would allow the prosecutor prima facie proof of the individual's intent to defraud may not be present. Ultimately, it is within the discretion of the state attorney whether to prosecute an individual under section 817.52, Florida Statutes.[2]*


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I find this verbiage quite amusing. The person is at a residence. Presumably their own residence or someone's who they know quite well (otherwise why'd they answer the door?). They're not in a public place where they're unable to crash overnight.

A *huge*, if not sole, impetus for ordering alcohol via delivery is so that neither you nor your already lit ass friends need to take a stupid risk by driving to the damned liquor store.

I'll be damned if I'm gonna be someone who discourages them from using this service again just because I noticed they might already be lit and refused to hand it over even with valid ID. I won't be that guy.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I find this verbiage quite amusing. The person is at a residence. Presumably their own residence or someone's who they know quite well (otherwise why'd they answer the door?). They're not in a public place where they're unable to crash overnight.
> 
> A *huge*, if not sole, impetus for ordering alcohol via delivery is so that neither you nor your already lit ass friends need to take a stupid risk by driving to the damned liquor store.
> 
> I'll be damned if I'm gonna be someone who discourages them from using this service again just because I noticed they might already be lit and refused to hand it over even with valid ID. I won't be that guy.


Wow, that's a pretty high burden of condition. A bar in your area isn't held to as high a standard, are they?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, that's a pretty high burden of condition. A bar in your area isn't held to as high a standard, are they?


No.


----------

